# NZ Points Table



## promigrant (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a query w.r.t the points system for NZ skilled migrant category. During self-assessment, i get a different estimate under the points table/indicatory when compared to the "Can I apply?" questionnaire. Which one is right? :noidea: Pl. advise if anyone know the exact points table. 

Cheers


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

promigrant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query w.r.t the points system for NZ skilled migrant category. During self-assessment, i get a different estimate under the points table/indicatory when compared to the "Can I apply?" questionnaire. Which one is right? :noidea: Pl. advise if anyone know the exact points table.
> 
> Cheers


Have a look at the sticky thread I posted in the Coffee Lounge - Immigration Sharing Ideas which gives a run down of all SMC points.


----------



## promigrant (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot escaped - That was a very helpful thread and cleared my doubt.

Unfortunately, i fall short of 15 points due to lack of bonus points under "Identified future growth area". Its near to impossible to get a nz job offer/work expce from overseas. Do let me know if theres any chance of achieving this by other means. 

Cheers


----------

